# That ain't right



## indyadmin1974 (May 29, 2010)

So I had some hot Italian sausage that I need to use up.  We're doing ribs and chicken tomorrow and a buddy of mine and I decided we needed some snacks while we're cooking.

So I went looking through the fridge and didn't find much:








That's right...2 sliders and some jalepenos

I also found some mozzarella.

I only did 2 jalepenos...gonna use the rest for some beans tomorrow maybe:







And I think I've really lost it now:







They are in the fridge all rolled up and ready for the Weber kettle.  I was going to do the bacon weave, but the bacon I had was really narrow (not thin cut, just narrow width) so I opted out.

I'll put my go-to rub on them tomorrow when we're ready to go.

I'll update this thread when they're done.


----------



## meateater (May 29, 2010)

White Castle Fatties! Now thats something i want a follow up on.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 29, 2010)

meateater said:


> White Castle Fatties! Now thats something i want a follow up on.


Git 'R Done!

I feel I have a 50/50 shot...they're either going to be really good or really bad.  My wife is gonna kill me when I cut open the fatty.


----------



## flbobecu (May 29, 2010)

Indy - 

"So I went looking through the fridge and didn't find much:" 

Except I see even MORE WC's in the background.. ;)


----------



## ak1 (May 29, 2010)

OMG, White Castle fattie!!!!

Hell, last time I had White Castle me a some friends were in Cleveland. We were really drunk and around 3 am decided we wanted some white castle burgers. Even in our drunken state we thought they were pretty bad. We still ate them though


----------



## mballi3011 (May 29, 2010)

Now here in Florida we don't have white castle we have Krystal's burgers. I also think that they were made for sucking up alcohol after the late night at the bars. But in a fattie just goes to prove to all out here in smokey land that a fattie is merely a vessel to hold what ever we can think of. Hey Laurel this would be a great Throw Down "The Fattie" throw down. Now I would really like to see this one sliced thou. Now I have to tell you of a fattie tale I have. I make some for the boys at work once for every new job we all build. This time I was thinking I had to make a different one so I went to Taco Bell and got the Mega Burrito and wrapped it with some hot sausage and to tell you the truth it was the fattie that was eaten first. That just goes to tell you that you can wrap anything with sausage and they will eat it.


----------



## flyboys (May 29, 2010)

I did not think it was possible, but maybe there really is a way to make White Castle food edible.


----------



## jjwdiver (May 29, 2010)

Are we allowed to even say them together....Slider Fatty


----------



## zepicurean (May 30, 2010)

That is awesome! I love that you're using your leftovers up!


----------



## rbranstner (May 30, 2010)

So how where they? One other guy made a fatty with two McDonalds cheese burgers in the middle and he said they didn't like them very well at all. Just currious what you thought.


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 30, 2010)

Stuffing a Fattie with White Castle sliders is different for sure. I would like to also know how they turned out. That is a unique Coring tool you have there, who makes it??


----------



## wildflower (Jun 1, 2010)

That's not right


----------



## squirrel (Jun 1, 2010)

There is nothing safe here in smokerville. That's awesome. I have some in the freezer and nuke them for a quick snack. We also have Krystal's and I can eat about 8 at one sitting. I love the creativity!!!!!


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 1, 2010)

We don't have krystal or white castle close by, but I ate a krystal burger last summer on vacation. My GF wasn't very happy I was burping the most awful smelling burps I've ever done. I was burping with my mouth closed and trying to be polite and it literally was smelling up the whole van we was riding in with this awful, rotten egg/sulphur smell. idk why it smelled like that but it was horindous


----------



## caveman (Jun 1, 2010)

That's funny but I don't know if I would have shared.......


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 1, 2010)

ah, youll learn I don't care about lookin crazy sometimes. makes life interesting


----------



## flash (Jun 1, 2010)

Krystals were only good when you had the ravin munchies. If you grew up thru the 60's and 70's you'll understand.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 1, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> So how where they? One other guy made a fatty with two McDonalds cheese burgers in the middle and he said they didn't like them very well at all. Just currious what you thought.


I wish I had taken pics of the finished product.

I myself didn't like it but others loved it and it was gone!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 1, 2010)

BayouChilehead said:


> Stuffing a Fattie with White Castle sliders is different for sure. I would like to also know how they turned out. That is a unique Coring tool you have there, who makes it??


I can't remember who makes it, but my wife found it along with a pepper stand for the grill at Meijer.  She bought 2...and that's what I love about her!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 1, 2010)

FFTWarren said:


> We don't have krystal or white castle close by, but I ate a krystal burger last summer on vacation. My GF wasn't very happy I was burping the most awful smelling burps I've ever done. I was burping with my mouth closed and trying to be polite and it literally was smelling up the whole van we was riding in with this awful, rotten egg/sulphur smell. idk why it smelled like that but it was horindous


And I'm sitting in my chair giggling...my cubemates were none too happy that I bought a Crave case the night before (if you don't know, look it up) and ate about 2/3 of it between myself and my stepdaughter and stepson.

I have a bit of a reputation for, shall we say, wind at work anyway, but that rotten egg/sulpher smell made it's way to my cubemates for the next 2 days.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 1, 2010)

germ warfare in the workplace


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 1, 2010)

This thread just made me smile!!! I love it!!!


----------



## hookup (Jun 2, 2010)

My cubical neighbor has a gas leak and found the ABT's the day before adds ammo for retaliation.

Imagine stuffing a fattie w/ a cheeseburger that's edible?  A double double from In & Out would be my choice.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 2, 2010)

HookUp said:


> My cubical neighbor has a gas leak and found the ABT's the day before adds ammo for retaliation.
> 
> Imagine stuffing a fattie w/ a cheeseburger that's edible?  A double double from In & Out would be my choice.


I think someone tried it with a McDonald's Quarter Pounder with cheese and didn't like it.

Honestly I think If I would have done this with breakfast sausage it would have been better than the hot Italian...


----------



## squirrel (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds like some of you fella's need to start carrying around some courtesy wipes! LOL!


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 2, 2010)

We're in Pooler, Ga. near Savannah on vacation and we had Krystal Burgers for the first time and they were Awesome. Didn' have the traditional slider style but the Bacon Double Cheese Burger and it was really good!!


----------

